# FOR SALE: 1950's Arnold Schwinn & Co. PULLMAN



## Hooty733 (Sep 6, 2010)

After doing some research I think this is a rare bike

1950's Arnold Schwinn & Co. "PULLMAN" (SEE HEAD-BADGE)



PM with offer if your interested

or CALL: 616-633-0320


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Not what I would call rare but looks nice. You need to post in classifieds for buying/selling to get more exposure. v/r Shawn


----------

